# When to do CDT/BoSe before kidding



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a doe witch is bred (I think/hope so anyway) but I have a few different dates for her. When should I give her the BoSe and CDT boosters? The first date is mid February, I don't think she will kid then. Her udder isn't filling with milk as it should be, and she just doesn't seem like she'll kid then. I'm still keeping an eye out though  The other two dates would be sometime in April. The fourth date would be in June. I think she's bred for April kids, if I had to guess. 

NOTE: I know this sounds crazy. This was my first year having my own buck and I had quite a bit of trouble getting my new buck to breed, and knowing if she was bred or not. (Still need to draw some blood and see for 100% if she's bred or not). She had some white discharge in November, and I mistook it for her going out of heat, until someone told me that it usually means they are bred. Plus we've been having lots of issues with life lately, and things have just been crazy and out of wack. Getting better now, and hoping for some kids!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is this their first CDT? If so you will give them the 2nd dose 3 weeks after the first one. If it is their yearly a few weeks either way is not an issue.
BoSe should be given about a month before kidding, again, if her due date is later it will be fine.
I give both the yearly & BoSe at the same time, might as well get all the poking done in one fell swoop.
Kids can have their BoSe one their first day and that can be done orally.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

It will be a yearly booster. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Then give it 1 month prior.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

My problem is that I don't know if she's due in February, April, or June/July. So wondering when I should give it, like what if I gave it in January but she didn't kid until July?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is tough, but kinda go by her body changes, like her udder filling, tailhead softening,tail droop, sloppy vulva. 
Udder filling usually happens 1 to 1 1/2 prior to kidding. That is all you can go by unless you have a good goat vet give you a somewhat of a time frame.


----------

